# If you could spend $2000 max on a handbag, which one would you choose?



## Andi (Sep 6, 2008)

So my fiancÃ© said he wants to buy me a really expensive handbag, I can either choose just one, or get a couple...all for the maximum amount of $2000. He told me to start looking around online to get an idea of what I want, but IÂ´m kinda lost.

The only expensive bag I own is a Louis Vuitton Monogram canvas pochette, and I have kinda decided that I donÂ´t want another LV bag. ItÂ´s classic and all, but not very "me".

And I definitely do want a signature bag/bags, after all if itÂ´s that expensive I want people to see that itÂ´s not from H&amp;M or something






Any suggestions? What would you do if you were in my shoes? Get one, expensive, classic signature bag or a couple of cheaper, funkier ones?


----------



## SimplyElegant (Sep 6, 2008)

I love high end bags so I'd get one of those.

I love Balenciaga, Chloe and Miu Miu bags. Bluefly and eluxurybags have good discounts so I'd check there too.






$1980






$1560






$1670






$1156






$790






$890






$790






$620






$790


----------



## Karren (Sep 6, 2008)

Is buying a cheap $10 purse at Wal-mart and stuffing the $1,990 inside an option???


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is buying a cheap $10 purse at Wal-mart and stuffing the $1,990 inside an option??? lol that is an idea I should take into consideration lol
Well I honestly plan to stay under $2000 cause I hate him spending so much money on me. But he is set on the idea of getting me an expensive purse, so IÂ´m not gonna argue with him

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love high end bags so I'd get one of those. 
I love Balenciaga, Chloe and Miu Miu bags. Bluefly and eluxurybags have good discounts so I'd check there too.

http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluef...340&amp;height=408

$1980

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images...30967_in_l.jpg

$1560

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images...33619_in_l.jpg

$1670

http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluef...340&amp;height=408

$1156

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/8BR1300_Nero.jpg

$790

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/DSC_05.jpg

$890

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/RR1424.jpg

$790

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/RR1444.jpg

$620

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/RN_0551.jpg

$790

thanks for the suggestions, I will check out those websites. I really like the Spybag, but what if itÂ´s out in a year from now? Plus, this one is being faked so much by now


----------



## sooperficial (Sep 6, 2008)

Andi I am so jealous! And girl, my dream bag falls just under 2k. lol I love love LOVE the Gucci Pelham. I love the monogram canvas, I love the braided straps, I love the size of the bag! Now THIS bag is totally fun and makes a statement!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They only show 2 colors here, but you can go on Gucci for more choices!

Gucci Pelham Medium Shoulder Bag*-* Classic Collection*-* Neiman Marcus


----------



## Adrienne (Sep 6, 2008)

You're so lucky your man is willing to buy you a pricey bag



I'm sorry i dont' have any sugggestions but do let us know when you decide.


----------



## lolaB (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is buying a cheap $10 purse at Wal-mart and stuffing the $1,990 inside an option??? LOL, or stuffing $1,990 worth of makeup inside! I'd much rather have that than an expensive handbag


----------



## magneticheart (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren_Hutton* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is buying a cheap $10 purse at Wal-mart and stuffing the $1,990 inside an option??? Lmao!! That's my kinda bag!



ha!
Andi, I think if you're gunna spend that kinda money then what you buy has got to be a classic and something that won't go out of fashion quickly.

If it were me I'd go for something like this:


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2008)

Think of all the clothes 2 grand can buy





nevertheless that is really sweet of him

hope u find a nice bag!


----------



## bCreative (Sep 6, 2008)

First....how lucky are you that your man is wiling to spend 2000 bucks for a purse of your choice!!

Second....I myself would pick a Chanel, Dior or another LV. Or you could get a bunch of Coach bags.


----------



## moccah (Sep 6, 2008)

I wouldnt buy such an expensive bag that soon not even if someone else is willing to buy it for me, I would much rather buy a bunch of clothing and some cheaper bags to build out my wardrobe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

BUT if I have to choose, it would be a LV monogram, a big one or big mulberry bag, I especially love their latest collection, dont know the name....

But I looove mulberry and LV


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2008)

thanks for the input, everyone. So far I havenÂ´t found a bag that IÂ´d consider perfect enough to spend $2000 on, so right now IÂ´m thinking of getting a couple of things...definitely a Juicy Couture bag+earrings, Guess bag, and some clothes. I have been kinda bored with my wardrobe lately so maybe itÂ´s a better idea to buy new clothes. And some makeup of course. Hopefully the fiancÃ© will be ok with this


----------



## Ricci (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks for the input, everyone. So far I havenÂ´t found a bag that IÂ´d consider perfect enough to spend $2000 on, so right now IÂ´m thinking of getting a couple of things...definitely a Juicy Couture bag+earrings, Guess bag, and some clothes. I have been kinda bored with my wardrobe lately so maybe itÂ´s a better idea to buy new clothes. And some makeup of course. Hopefully the fiancÃ© will be ok with this Im sure he would if u suggest clothes w/ bag ... since u need a fresh wardrobe!


----------



## Andi (Sep 6, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Im sure he would if u suggest clothes w/ bag ... since u need a fresh wardrobe! true! I think IÂ´d also be very afraid of someone stealing a very expensive bag from me. Also, the only brands that do bags that are really "me" are Guess and Juicy Couture, and luckily those arenÂ´t really high end. Well, Juicy is, but itÂ´s still nothing compared to what Dior, LV bags etc cost


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 6, 2008)

This bad is amazingly beautifull.! Not the ad or anything but that bag is so cute, flashy but not over bearing.Not sure the $ of it but man I would soo get that.


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 6, 2008)

$2000! that's so difficult. I mean, that is way more expensive than anything I've ever spent on a bag, but not enough for, say, a hermes birkin. I would looooove a birkin. Or, a kelly even. But they're outrageously expensive. (The kelly wallet starts at over $2200! eek!)

I'm really not much help, I think I'm like you, I wouldn't feel comfortable carrying around such an expensive bag.


----------



## Bec688 (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh wow, you lucky girl! Perhaps get something classic, like a Chanel?

Your idea of mixing it up and getting a few cheaper bags and some clothes sounds good to me. I'm no help either!

xoxmonicaxox - I just looked it up, that bag is $500 and comes in quite a few colours too! Dooney &amp; Bourke: Patent Leather The Hayden Bag


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Sep 7, 2008)

Oooh that price isint too bad ! Id save for it.. hahah take a while tho cuz when I have money its spenttt . lol


----------



## AprilRayne (Sep 7, 2008)

I would get a Coach bag for sure! I like them way better than Guess. To me, Guess seems so 1990's! I don't know why!! Maybe I can't get that little triangle butt patch out of my mind! LOL Or maybe it's because I see so many Guess bags at Ross for like $30, that makes them lose their appeal!


----------



## Andi (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *AprilRayne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I would get a Coach bag for sure! I like them way better than Guess. To me, Guess seems so 1990's! I don't know why!! Maybe I can't get that little triangle butt patch out of my mind! LOL Or maybe it's because I see so many Guess bags at Ross for like $30, that makes them lose their appeal! at Ross? Damn and thatÂ´s the only place I didnÂ´t go in L.A. lolGuess IÂ´ll make a trip there next time for sure


----------



## Humeira (Sep 7, 2008)

If i were you i would spend $2000 in less than a day hahahaa..I would just run to Juicy couture and get my self their handbags in all the colors available Right now I am obssesed with Juicy handbags they're super cute ...lol but thats me you know




and yeah oh also some gucci and coach too.. If you were to spend that much money why just one bag ..rite might as well get a few ..

Humeira


----------



## Andi (Sep 7, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Humeira* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If i were you i would spend $2000 in less than a day hahahaa..I would just run to Juicy couture and get my self their handbags in all the colors available Right now I am obssesed with Juicy handbags they're super cute ...lol but thats me you know



and yeah oh also some gucci and coach too.. If you were to spend that much money why just one bag ..rite might as well get a few ..
Humeira

IÂ´m also obsessed with Juicy handbags, have been for a while actually...but IÂ´m not even sure where theyÂ´d sell them over here.
IÂ´ve never been a fan of Coach though, for one itÂ´s totally an American thing (I doubt anyone has heard of Coach here) and second I think their bags are a bit too "plain" for their price (Coach fans, donÂ´t beat me up for saying this lol)


----------



## pinksugar (Sep 8, 2008)

Andi, I'm the same... most of their 'signature' bags aren't even leather, they're material or whatever they are. I'm not paying that much for a cloth bag. Full stop. LOL


----------



## bella1342 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hhmm... I'd pick a Fendi Spy bag or a Chanel. You are right about the spy bag being faked a lot, but now just about all purses are. The good thing is, you can spot a fake spy bag a mile away... so everyone will know yours is real.

I'd maybe get a Gucci purse though because the are gorgeous and fairly resonable. I got my Gucci in Italy for 400 euro. They are so much cheaper in Italy! Out of the Gucci store too... obviously I don't mean on the streets.

I love your idea of getting a juicy bag. I love them so much too.. I want one for Christmas. I think a juicy bag totally fits your style... it would be perfect.

i don't love spending 2 thousand on a bag though because I would be afraid to take it everywhere. I have the LV Speedy 30 and I'm sometimes afraid to use it.

I'm sure your fiance will go for the idea of buying you the juicy and giving you $$ for clothes and other things.


----------



## Ashley (Sep 8, 2008)

Andi, I would skip fabric bags - like the Gucci and Coach fabric bags and opt for their leather alternatives or other brands. Fabrics just aren't that longlasting and they get so dirty. Leather like from the LV Damier collection is so easy to take care of!

I would also suggest skipping Juicy Couture or at least being very selective. In my opinion, I would rather get something well-made, long lasting, and something I can carry for a while, but I find many of Juicy's bags, (though not all) to be limiting because they look kind of juvenile and not age appropriate beyond a certain point (especially their velour bags).


----------



## Darla (Sep 8, 2008)

boggles the mind


----------



## CellyCell (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd go for Juicy Couture bag - not the soft ones but the ones made from leather.

I know you like Guess (like muah) and the style is similar - I just love them, wish I had the money for that - but the ones in the stores are better than online selections. Or a Chanel bag?


----------



## Andi (Sep 8, 2008)

Originally Posted by *bella1342* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'd maybe get a Gucci purse though because the are gorgeous and fairly resonable. I got my Gucci in Italy for 400 euro. They are so much cheaper in Italy! Out of the Gucci store too... obviously I don't mean on the streets.

ohh I had no idea...thatÂ´s perfect cause Shawn let it slip that one of the 2 cities weÂ´re gonna be staying in is Rome. I was thinking just about everything would be cheaper in the US now but I guess I was wrong

Originally Posted by *Ashley* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, I would skip fabric bags - like the Gucci and Coach fabric bags and opt for their leather alternatives or other brands. Fabrics just aren't that longlasting and they get so dirty. Leather like from the LV Damier collection is so easy to take care of! 
I would also suggest skipping Juicy Couture or at least being very selective. In my opinion, I would rather get something well-made, long lasting, and something I can carry for a while, but I find many of Juicy's bags, (though not all) to be limiting because they look kind of juvenile and not age appropriate beyond a certain point (especially their velour bags).

see thatÂ´s the thing with me, IÂ´m not that reasonable lol. If I like something, I wanna get it-I never think about if itÂ´s gonna get dirty easily...I should start thinking that way though.
And it is true that most of the Juicy bags have that juvenile look to them, but thatÂ´s exactly what I like about them lol


----------



## pinkbundles (Sep 9, 2008)

Gucci baby!


----------



## LookLovely429 (Sep 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *SimplyElegant* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love high end bags so I'd get one of those. 
I love Balenciaga, Chloe and Miu Miu bags. Bluefly and eluxurybags have good discounts so I'd check there too.

http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluef...340&amp;height=408

$1980

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images...30967_in_l.jpg

$1560

http://cache.net-a-porter.com/images...33619_in_l.jpg

$1670

http://adn.is.bluefly.com/mgen/Bluef...340&amp;height=408

$1156

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/8BR1300_Nero.jpg

$790

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/DSC_05.jpg

$890

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/RR1424.jpg

$790

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/RR1444.jpg

$620

http://pn.b5z.net/i/u/10005335/i/RN_0551.jpg

$790

I am a high end purse whore...LOVE THEM...after I bought my first Louis I was addicted. I just love purses.

I try not to buy trendy purses but I have always loved this gucci bag...





But this is the bag that I really really really want...I will get it...just have to convince myself that it is ok to spend this much on a bag other than a Hermes (which I haven't purchased either...don't think I am there yet)....heh eheh!


----------



## Gabriella20 (Sep 19, 2008)

First of all i think your super lucky lol and second heres a link a was looking ProjectRunway and in this show they use accessories from bluefly.com and i always loved the purses so i went on the site The purses are amazing! and you know the prices if you have 2000$ to spent are not that bad you could get a couple of Desingner Hand bags you should check out really Pretty Purses:

Designer Handbags and Accessories Featuring Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Fendi, Kooba, and Yves Saint Laurent at Bluefly


----------



## Andi (Sep 20, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Gabriella20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif First of all i think your super lucky lol and second heres a link a was looking ProjectRunway and in this show they use accessories from bluefly.com and i always loved the purses so i went on the site The purses are amazing! and you know the prices if you have 2000$ to spent are not that bad you could get a couple of Desingner Hand bags you should check out really Pretty Purses:
Designer Handbags and Accessories Featuring Gucci, Bottega Veneta, Fendi, Kooba, and Yves Saint Laurent at Bluefly thanks for the link!!!!


----------



## ivette (Sep 20, 2008)

i would go for the classic signature bag and try to get it for a price lower than 2,000.


----------



## kcam125 (Sep 21, 2008)

Originally Posted by *magneticheart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lmao!! That's my kinda bag!



ha!
Andi, I think if you're gunna spend that kinda money then what you buy has got to be a classic and something that won't go out of fashion quickly.

If it were me I'd go for something like this:

http://i274.photobucket.com/albums/j...281092/bag.jpg

this one's on my list! i was gonna ask my so's grandmother to find one for me in HK!


----------



## MissManda (Sep 26, 2008)

I would go for Gucci or Burberry....Some of Burberry's aligator bags are seeling for over twenty thousand dollars so...lucky you!


----------



## farris2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I would get a Chloe Paddington bag or a Fendi


----------



## brewgrl (Oct 2, 2008)

I am so in love with the Dior Cannage Shoulder Bag






and the Dior Plisse






or the Zac Posen Trillium Bow Tote






For $2000, it's all in the detail for me... I want it to look like there were many hands slaving away.


----------



## eightthirty (Oct 3, 2008)

Lucky Magazine had a HUGE section in the October 2008 edition about bags. I only bought it because the cover said "718 pieces that will change your life". I thought it was about clothes. They have almost 100 bags in the mag and on the website. I'm loving Michael Kors bags...always have. They have the "MK" logo. You might also try Betsey Johnson handbags. They fit the Guess/Juicy persona in my opinion. Best of luck!


----------

